# eclipse kompiliert nicht mehr?



## berniebert (5. Okt 2007)

hallo / hilfe,
eclipse kompiliert mein webprojekt nicht mehr... kann mir jemand einen tipp geben, was ich dagegen tun kann? ich habe "project"->"clean" versucht, ohne erfolg. dann habe ich manuell die build und bin verzeichnisse im dateisystem gelöscht. die bleiben aber leer. was kann ich noch machen??  :autsch: 

vielen dank! B


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2007)

Fehlermeldung?


----------



## berniebert (5. Okt 2007)

es gibt keine fehlermeldung. es ist "build automatically" eingestellt. eclipse sollte also automatisch kompilieren, oder? wenn ich manuell "builde" tut er etwas, aber es werden keine .class dateien erstellt. der ordner /bin bleibt ganz leer, im ordner /build gibt es einen unterordner /classes, der aber auch leer ist.


----------



## berniebert (5. Okt 2007)

mh, also ich habe jetzt einfach mal den src und webcontent ordner des projektes in ein neu angelegtes projekt kopiert. dort funktioniert alles. damit wäre es wohl gelöst. interessantes feature von eclipse...

 ???:L


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2007)

Hast du das "Problems" Tab schon entdeckt?


----------



## berniebert (5. Okt 2007)

ja schon, da gibt es auch ein paar errors, aber die gibt es schon länger. keiner davon sollte verhiindern, dass kompiliert wird. (ungültiges html, das vom javadoc-generator erzeugt wird z.b.)


----------



## Wildcard (5. Okt 2007)

Versuch mal Project -> clean


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2007)

Mit der Maus auf das Projekt klicken und einen refresh machen hilft auch manchmal.


----------



## berniebert (5. Okt 2007)

refresh und clean - alles gemacht aber ohne erfolg. nun gut, aber ich hab den source jetzt in ein neues projekt kopiert und dort klappt es ja wieder.

danke euch trotzdem! B


----------

